

Microsoft cries out to UK government against open source - arunc
http://blogs.technet.com/b/mpn_uk/archive/2014/02/19/government-open-standards-consultation-will-likely-impact-all-of-us-make-sure-your-voice-is-heard-by-26th-february.aspx

======
gtirloni
There is not a single mention of open source.

The situation is over the decision to choose ODF vs. OOXML. Both seem to have
open specifications.

ODF - [https://www.oasis-
open.org/committees/tc_home.php?wg_abbrev=...](https://www.oasis-
open.org/committees/tc_home.php?wg_abbrev=office)

OOXML - [http://www.ecma-
international.org/publications/standards/Ecm...](http://www.ecma-
international.org/publications/standards/Ecma-376.htm)

~~~
userbinator
What's wrong with HTML+CSS? To be honest I wouldn't choose anything XML based,
but ODF looks like the lesser of two evils; the OOXML specification is just
monsterous.

~~~
eponeponepon
I'm not sure what reasons there could be to avoid "anything XML based" yet
still favour HTML. Can you explain further, please?

------
billyjobob
But I thought Microsoft had 'changed'?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7281283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7281283)

~~~
tluyben2
Thought of referring to that as well...

------
RyanZAG
The comments are pretty great, I think anybody likely to be hoodwinked by the
article will at least have to rethink when they reach the comments. Goes to
show how much more difficult it is to wallpaper over an issue on the web where
open comments are allowed.

~~~
MarcScott
Agreed. It's great to see so many comments calling out Microsoft and OOXML.
This entire post has prompted me to sign up and add my comments supporting the
current proposals. Way to shoot oneself in the foot.

------
reinhardt1053
Totally misleading title, there is nothing against open source in the post.

------
danmaz74
How is Google office not supporting ODF?

~~~
nunodonato
they do, you can export and import. at least from odt, last time I checked

~~~
danmaz74
That's what I think too. So is that just FUD?

~~~
jasonlotito
[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/docs/S6IkdnuH...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/docs/S6IkdnuH91E)

Judging by that thread, no.

------
_random_
I think that they should choose the most widely used document format. If
that's MS Office one then so be it.

------
typj
More from Simon Phipps: [http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/simon-
says/2014/02/open-sta...](http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/simon-
says/2014/02/open-standards-still-need-your-vote/index.htm)

Between messing with open standards and their many shill/PR/lobbying outfits,
Microsoft hatred is hardly irrational, despite what their employees would like
you to believe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7281283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7281283)

